

Ask HN: How many HN readers are avid poker players? - chasingsparks

This is semi-inspired by several articles that have popped up in popular periodicals over the past few months regarding increasing academic interest in teaching poker theory. (e.g. http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=877087)<p>However, I am mostly just curious.
======
squidbot
I am. I was so in to it I actually worked for an online poker provider for a
year up in Canada. In the "salad" days when it was gaining attention, I was
actually making money, because, well, it was easy with a lot of inexperienced
players coming in. In general, the quality of players has risen significantly
since then and I'm not good or persistent enough to win as much, so I can
still play ahead, but with a much lower margin than, say six years ago.

~~~
mschy
My online cash winrate dropped to 1/3 of what it was in the "salad" days, and
my variance increased substantially.

My understanding is that my winrates are still very good, but the rise of
massive-multi-tablers and HUDs really ruined the game for me as even if you're
turning a profit, it's just not as fun as it once was.

God bless real-life poker.

------
mschy
I am one. I play mid/high stakes poker, and pretty much every form of it.

I funded my first startup by playing nights and weekends. These days, it's
solely an avocation, but one I rather enjoy.

